# any chance to find black/tan working line gsd?



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone. I love blac/ red or tan gsds. It is my preference, actually I love all the colors. When I look at working lines, I hardly see any black/red or tan dogs. Is it possible to find a black/tan workingline puppy?. Thanks


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yep! I have one and one of our club members has one. Nice working lines with deep chestnut/red color.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Yes, there are several breeders of working lines that had black and tans.

Including: Adlerstein, Rokanhaus and Eichenluft among others.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

As others have said, there are some very nice black and tan workingline dogs out there. I've had quite a few over the years







I will in my next litter out of my sable female and a blanket black and tan male. Most of the workingline breeders on this board have produced them. Lisa had some really nice one's in her last litter. There are some nice schutzhund titled, Koered males out there who are black and tan; Kway Posthorn SchH3, KKL-1, Eick vd Berger Hochberg SchH3, KKL-1, Kandy's Hawk...those are off the top of my head...
Here's one of mine, he's a blanket black and tan with nice red tints-
Docer v Triton SchH1


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Doc!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We bred to Rosso (WUSV vice 2006 and WUSV champion in 2007) for our G litter. 10 black and tans 

We bred to him for the working ability and what his handler had seen (he has kept 2 out of him and wants updates on his litters). BSP lines to champion WUSV lines. Very happy with the entire litter.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

There were two in Lucy's litter out of two sable parents.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Dean and Karla Calderon have a litter of 9 Black and Tan puppies right now. The mother is my Nicho's mother, and I have seen her working with and handled by Mark Saccoccio, AWDF Champion, GSD National Champion and a member of the FCI World Team. She's awesome!!!

Nicho's growing into a super nice boy. At 9 months, he's looking very nice, with natural full calm grips and he's super quick. The helper even commented on that.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are black and tan working dogs and bred to a sable even will produce black and tans and sables - Dean and Karla have a very very well bred litter from their good black female (as mentioned by Marsha) and a dog who was very competitive in Germany! Really nice litter which will be nice dogs!

Kway Posthorn is black and tan and some board members who have bred to him have gotten black and tan pups from sable or black females. Lots of those youngsters owned by board memebers too! Trish from Triton's Kway pups are coming along great and old enough that some are starting to get titles. Lisa had a Kway litter from a black and tan female recently, so more black and tan working line pups.

I don't usually have black and tans as I have sable or black females and usually end up breeding to sable males. But have had black and tan in 2 litters! My Ciwan x Fenja had a bi-color pup, which means Ciwan has a black and tan recessive; as did my Zender x Bianka (Basha) - 2 out of 7 - and the Enno x Basha litter - 1 out of 8..All the other litters from Basha have been predominently sable with a black (or 3). 

So the production of black and tan in the working lines is not uncommon, just that there are more sables out there. In any event, if you are looking for a working pup, color - while you have a preference - should not be your main criteria, but I understand color preferences! LOL I love black GSDs, but pretty much have sables!

Lee


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

<span style="color: #000066">We've got one too - here's Kaiser (I had told him to "shake" just before taking the picture): </span>


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

ohh god..he is stunning..I love him


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

VALIUM are you looking for a traditional "saddled" black and tan? I love Hawk and Kway but I guess those are considered "blanket blacks".


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, lots of black and tan working line dogs around. Though as Lies mentioned, many tend more toward more extensive black markings and "blanket" patterns than the "saddle" patterns typical of the show lines.


----------

